# U-he Repro-1 Synth / Repro 5 Preview



## synthpunk

Repro-1 Public Beta & Intro Price

We are excited, *buzzing* even, and it is not from coffee. Our latest synth—*Repro-1—is now in public beta*. We invite you to download, test and *help us get it ready* for final release.

Repro-1 is an *respectful emulation* of a specific *vintage monosynth*, many of you will easily guess it’s genealogy. A classic certainly, but also close to Urs’ heart as one of the first synths from his youth. So, we wanted to get it right.

We spent the last months analysing hardware, discussing filter algorithms, coding, debugging, re-designing concepts… then repeating the process. All to faithfully recreate all the *personality, quirks and raw power* of the original. Five years ago Diva became an icon for analogue modelling, Repro-1 *aims to do it again*.

More information about Repro-1 and download links are available at our forum.


----------



## Greg

woohoo!!


----------



## muziksculp

Is it strictly Monophonic as a VST ? or can it be set to a Polyphonic Mode as well ?


----------



## Saxer

Conceptional mono synth.


----------



## synthpunk

Based on the Sequential Circuits Pro One mono synth. Notable users include Vince Clarke, early Depeche Mode, and Front Line Assembly.

http://www.vintagesynth.com/sci/seqpro1.php
http://www.unease.se/proone.htm

If you need a polyphonic vst see U-he Diva, Zebra, and Tyrell N6.


----------



## Ashermusic

This sounds great! I don't need it, but I am probably going to buy it. 

I have often heard "synth guys" say that in the software world, the U-he engine is more pristine than the competition, which is why Zebra, Diva et al are so highly regarded. In going back and forth with similar sounds between this, Arturia Moog Modular, and Logic Pro's Retro Synth, I think I am hearing that.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

It sounds terrific, the filter is wicked, it has a great GUI, and it's made by a super company, with regular updates and good communication with the users, led by Urs and Howard. A must-buy!


----------



## Ashermusic

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> It sounds terrific, the filter is wicked, it has a great GUI, and it's made by a super company, with regular updates and good communication with the users, led by Urs and Howard. A must-buy!




So what I am hearing is not psychoacoustics?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Depends on your sound card, and whether your speakers are plugged-in, Jay. If they're not, you may, like me, still hear amazing sounds, but it might be your stomach growling (Dubstep) or your nervous system humming (Minimal Techno).


----------



## Ashermusic

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Depends on your sound card, and whether your speakers are plugged-in, Jay. If they're not, you may, like me, still hear amazing sounds, but it might be your stomach growling (Dubstep) or your nervous system humming (Minimal Techno).




 OK, who wants to sell me Diva?


----------



## synthpunk

Jay don't blame me for your EDM stage of life! 

Zebra HZ may also be up your alley. Zebra with Diva filters and a free upgrade to Zebra 3 when it comes out. Zebra may be more cinematic sounding in places, But Diva is lovely.

Don't count out the free u-he plugins also. Great learning steps at no cost. Podolski, Tyrell N6, Zebralette, Beatzille.

I am always amazed how well the U-he stuff fits in the mix. That may indeed come down to coding & psychoacoustics, but deep down inside I think its Uhe's passion.

Ned, that TUC (*The Unshushable Coktor (TUC)* is a great addition at U-he as well.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

That's not how U-He roll, Jay: you have to send an old hardware synthesizer to their German synth-melt factory, where they will use alchemy (not the plugin) to transform it into bits, and then a DIVA cast will be formed, ready to accept the red-hot synth liquid. 48 hours later, you'll have a personalized DIVA.


----------



## synthpunk

Is that where all my hardware has gone ? No wonder my room is almost empty now 

Ned is not far off, U-he used to have a trade in discount if you sent them proof you sold/retired a analog synth they would give you a discount on Diva I believe, but I am not seeing there anymore ?


----------



## Ashermusic

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> That's not how U-He roll, Jay: you have to send an old hardware synthesizer to their German synth-melt factory, where they will use alchemy (not the plugin) to transform it into bits, and then a DIVA cast will be formed, ready to accept the red-hot synth liquid. 48 hours later, you'll have a personalized DIVA.


----------



## mickeyl

Repro sounds incredible, indeed. ZebraHz and Bazille got me covered with synth sounds though and I'm patiently waiting for Zebra3... so I'll pass this time. But it sounds really great and has an instant 80s vibe.


----------



## zvenx

synthpunk said:


> Is that where all my hardware has gone ? No wonder my room is almost empty now
> 
> Ned is not far off, U-he used to have a trade in discount if you sent them proof you sold/retired a analog synth they would give you a discount on Diva I believe, but I am not seeing there anymore ?




http://www.u-he.com/cms/zebra2-dinosaur-crossgrade

But be careful it is your first taste at their addiction. I have bought everything they have made since then after qualifying for that crossgrade.

rsp


----------



## Wes Antczak

Jay, Zebra is a great synth and really flexible. Also not a cpu monster as is Diva. I think if you wanted to have a synth to add to your orchestrations it would be a perfect candidate. I would get the HZ version as well, which would also qualify you for a free upgrade to Zebra3 when it comes out. In a word: done.

Anyone who wants to know how Zebra sounds should check out among others, the presets done by Howard Scarr, Matt Bowdler (The Unfinished) and also those done by Joseph Hollo.

As for Repro... I have just been playing around with it. Imo, it's a hands down winner. I feel as if I have just been handed my old Sequential Pro One. I don't remember why I sold it when I did - except that I had a lot less space back then. I need to pull up some old recordings so that I can compare.

At the moment I have a few other hardware options, including a Sub37. I guess I'm old school in that I'm glad that I have my real hardware, but I may pick up Repro as well. I think many would agree that it's certainly more convenient to have things itb and in your DAW. Things like Diva and now Repro are what make that a viable choice.


----------



## synthpunk

Urs mentioned today that if you already own everything U-he you will receive a free Repro-1 license.



Wes Antczak said:


> As for Repro... I have just been playing around with it. Imo, it's a hands down winner. I feel as if I have just been handed my old Sequential Pro One. I don't remember why I sold it when I did - except that I had a lot less space back then. I need to pull up some old recordings so that I can compare.



Probably because of the j wires on the keyboard failing, the knobs and switches getting ratty, or the plastic cover Wes


----------



## Rctec

Ashermusic said:


> This sounds great! I don't need it, but I am probably going to buy it.
> 
> I have often heard "synth guys" say that in the software world, the U-he engine is more pristine than the competition, which is why Zebra, Diva et al are so highly regarded. In going back and forth with similar sounds between this, Arturia Moog Modular, and Logic Pro's Retro Synth, I think I am hearing that.


Jay, I don't know if it's psycho-acoustics, but I had most plug-in synth sonically fall apart and get brittle when spread across the whole spectrum on an IMAX screen. I once had the good fortune to have the Lincoln Center IMAX theatre for myself for two days... and I could try things out playing a Moog Modular against a bunch of vst's. The only thing that survived was Zebra. That was before Diva, which was partly modeled on my favorite Mini Moog that Urs still hasn't sent back . And no, I don't get things for free from him, but he helps me out when I need a modification done to the synth on a project.

-Hz-


----------



## Living Fossil

Rctec said:


> Jay, I don't know if it's psycho-acoustics, but I had most plug-in synth sonically fall apart and get brittle when spread across the whole spectrum on an IMAX screen. I once had the good fortune to have the Lincoln Center IMAX theatre for myself for two days... and I could try things out playing a Moog Modular against a bunch of vst's. The only thing that survived was Zebra. That was before Diva, which was partly modeled on my favorite Mini Moog that Urs still hasn't sent back .



I'd be really interested in what is your verdict on u-He's ACE and Bazille?


And:
i'd second the statements above about Zebra/Zebra HZ...
It's an amazing synth and the comb and FM modules (as the resonator in Zebra HZ) are fantastic for making sounds that could be samples from non existing instruments.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

It literally takes 5 minutes to tell the quality of u-he apart from most synths out there. Hear it on slightly big speakers and in a good room, it is immediately clear - the difference. 

The low and low mid frequencies are really great on these plugs. Diva is a monster for bass sounds and many, many other things. 

and..Zebra....well...just fantastic!


----------



## Ashermusic

Rctec said:


> Jay, I don't know if it's psycho-acoustics, but I had most plug-in synth sonically fall apart and get brittle when spread across the whole spectrum on an IMAX screen. I once had the good fortune to have the Lincoln Center IMAX theatre for myself for two days... and I could try things out playing a Moog Modular against a bunch of vst's. The only thing that survived was Zebra. That was before Diva, which was partly modeled on my favorite Mini Moog that Urs still hasn't sent back . And no, I don't get things for free from him, but he helps me out when I need a modification done to the synth on a project.
> 
> -Hz-




Thanks Hans for that. I still am leaning towards Diva because when I look at the GUI, I understand it and will be able to tweak sounds pretty easily while Zebra is kind of sui generis, no?

I am not a synth programmer and do not have any interest at my age is becoming one, but I do like to spend a little time taking a preset and making it more my own.


----------



## Polarity

I've almost all U-He synths already and playing Repro-1 just half an hour two days ago was enough to understand that I would have bought it in a few days... and infact I did it today.

Wow, it's so full of sub-bass frequencies that probably I will have to cut them a bit in some track :D
Urs & mates have done a terrific work on filters and going by memory it seems to me that when putting resonance at maximum twiddling its cutoff makes Repro-1 whistle/sing exactly as those typical sweep sounds that Vangelis played for Blade Runner End Titles on his original ProOne!
Also twiddling with the Master Tune it was so easy, starting from some preset, to find myself in those other typical background sounds of Blade Runner score. 

All of that was enough for me to convince me to get it already.
Repro-1 will be great also for those typical bass and lead sounds of '80s synth pop songs 

One of the best synth emulations of these years. 
Can't wait now for the Synthex modules for Diva now, but Urs already wrote that there are other things on their to-do list before... and finalizing the work on Zebra 3, is one of them.


----------



## Polarity

Rctec said:


> -Hz-




That piece always makes me get goose bumps!
Thanks for the YT link, actually I did never see yet that live part till now.

Really your Minimoog is still at Urs headquarters?! 
I thought it was returned already since a bit of time...
is he thinking of update Diva MM modules a bit? 

UPDATE: well it seems so as Urs replied on KVR topic:
Urs: "he can have it back once I finish a new model for a Diva update, adding 5 years of experience back into it"


----------



## u-he

Polarity said:


> Really your Minimoog is still at Urs headquarters?!
> I thought it was returned already since a bit of time...
> is he thinking of update Diva MM modules a bit?


Absolutely! - We know so much more now...


----------



## synthpunk

Welcome Urs!



u-he said:


> Absolutely! - We know so much more now...




Loving and addicted to Bazille here. It's a different beast with it's phase distortion and FM and modular architecture. I use it for many, many things.

Serum and Arcsyn also cut through the mix as well in this way. Serum is perhaps the most hifi of my synth vst's but has a EDM stereotype that once you go beyond offers vast potential sonically.



Living Fossil said:


> I'd be really interested in what is your verdict on u-He's ACE and Bazille?
> 
> And:
> i'd second the statements above about Zebra/Zebra HZ...
> It's an amazing synth and the comb and FM modules (as the resonator in Zebra HZ) are fantastic for making sounds that could be samples from non existing instruments.




There are some nice alternate skins that can magnify the U-he experience. Maybe not so much for Zebra though. The Volta Diva skin is spectacular IMHO.
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/u-he-alternative-skins.51465/page-2#post-3974278




Living Fossil said:


> I'd be really interested in what is your verdict on u-He's ACE and Bazille?
> 
> 
> And:
> i'd second the statements above about Zebra/Zebra HZ...
> It's an amazing synth and the comb and FM modules (as the resonator in Zebra HZ) are fantastic for making sounds that could be samples from non existing instruments.




Diva can certainly do the Cinematic vibe as the Sounds Devine soundset shows. You can run it in Multicore/Draft/Fast modes in most cases to help take advantage of the CPU requirements of Diva





Ashermusic said:


> Thanks Hans for that. I still am leaning towards Diva because when I look at the GUI, I understand it and will be able to tweak sounds pretty easily while Zebra is kind of sui generis, no?
> 
> I am not a synth programmer and do not have any interest at my age is becoming one, but I do like to spend a little time taking a preset and making it more my own.


----------



## EvilDragon

That's weird. I can run a dozen of instances simultaneously (with Jaws active on each, too) on that same CPU here.


----------



## u-he

Balefire said:


> It's tougher on my CPU than Diva. i6700k and I'm at 60% with three instances. It does sound lovely.


There's a lot of beta code still in there. I just checked today and I think the filter - biggest culprit - uses a lot more CPU right now than it will in the final version.


----------



## Wes Antczak

+1 for the sound. The more I play with it, the more I love what I'm hearing. The fact that it still needs to be optimized is a good thing in that if it plays nice now, it will only be even better for the official release.


----------



## synthpunk

Who would move this to commercial ?


----------



## Hannes_F

Me. Why not?


----------



## The Darris

Hannes_F said:


> Me. Why not?


Can you please give a reason why other than "why not?" There is absolutely no logical reason for my posts to be here while Daniel James and Don Bodin threads aren't. It's frustrating for me because my content is NOT paid for nor sponsored, I do NOT pay to post here. I've contributed as a community member, not a developer. If I were in the business of commercial selling something, than sure, that makes sense. Moving my threads with no reasoning other than, "Why not" is absurd.


----------



## synthpunk

"Musicians Helping Musicians" lol

Because I mentioned a special intro price here this was moved to commercial. Very disrespected.


----------



## The Darris

My favorite post tonight is @Hannes_F saying, "I stepped through the video and if I were in the market for a brass library *that would exactly be what made me buy this one.* " 

But that most certainly doesn't qualify as commercially viable content that is flooding the SAMPLE Talk channel. 

Peace Out VI-C!!


----------



## Hannes_F

Speaking as a moderator, not as a private person:
Gentlemen, nobody banned, edited or deleted any of your content. It was a simple move from one sub-forum to another one in order to use our forum structure better. No harm intended.
I don't want to derail this thread, and therefore I will reach out to u-he, synthpunk, The Darris, Daniel James and others in private. And probably we will an open discussion about new sub-forum categories too but if you respect U-He as much as I do then you can spare this thread from it, thanks.
@The Darris I wrote the comment in the DH thread as my private opinion and have clarified this now.

EDIT: For a discussion of this please go here:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/moving-threads-to-commercial-wt.57099/


----------



## JT3_Jon

Wes Antczak said:


> At the moment I have a few other hardware options, including a Sub37. I guess I'm old school in that I'm glad that I have my real hardware, but I may pick up Repro as well. I think many would agree that it's certainly more convenient to have things itb and in your DAW. Things like Diva and now Repro are what make that a viable choice.



How does it compare to your Sub37? I'm looking for a good lead synth for progressive rock (think Genesis or Yes or have a quick listen to the demos in my sig for an idea of the sound I'm going for) and was thinking of picking up a used Moog little Phatty (would be my first analog synth). I know the moog sound is its own thing, but how would you compare the Repro-1 in terms of lead synth ability in dense prog mixes? In my initial tests the Repro-1 seems to be a bit more bitey and lacking midrange warmpth, which might not be a bad thing in a mix. Wondering if I should grab this while its on sale (anyone know how long?) or put the money in my moog savings fund.


----------



## TGV

I noticed that when opening a project with Repro-1 in Logic (only track) and then closing it left Logic with a considerably higher CPU use then before (and in comparison to repeating those steps with another plugin). I also get some weird low frequency clicks from Repro. Are these bugs that can be reported somewhere?


----------



## synthpunk

Please report bugs here.
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=472608



TGV said:


> I noticed that when opening a project with Repro-1 in Logic (only track) and then closing it left Logic with a considerably higher CPU use then before (and in comparison to repeating those steps with another plugin). I also get some weird low frequency clicks from Repro. Are these bugs that can be reported somewhere?


----------



## synthpunk

Luftrum (Soren) recreated Vince Clarkes/Yazoo Only You using only REpro1.


----------



## synthpunk

I would like to apologize to both HZ and [email protected] that this post was moved for a short time to the commercial section. Hopefully the moderator(s) that did that will also apologize.


----------



## Rctec

JT3_Jon said:


> How does it compare to your Sub37? I'm looking for a good lead synth for progressive rock (think Genesis or Yes or have a quick listen to the demos in my sig for an idea of the sound I'm going for) and was thinking of picking up a used Moog little Phatty (would be my first analog synth). I know the moog sound is its own thing, but how would you compare the Repro-1 in terms of lead synth ability in dense prog mixes? In my initial tests the Repro-1 seems to be a bit more bitey and lacking midrange warmpth, which might not be a bad thing in a mix. Wondering if I should grab this while its on sale (anyone know how long?) or put the money in my moog savings fund.


Prog Rock?!? Has to be a Mini Moog! Or and ARP. So it's really "Diva" for the purist! But what Urs has done here is move the science of authentically recreating one of the most fun and characterful synth along. The modulation range on a Pro-1 was insane, and he managed to capture the beast! And, as with all of Urs' synth, it'll cut through the mix with real vibrancy...
-Hz-


----------



## Living Fossil

Finally had some hours to dive into the new version of Repro.
To my ears, it's another big step.
I always have the impression that the uhbie filter in Diva is superior to the older ones (this may be a subjective impression), and Repro seems to take it even further.

It's a pity that these great filters in Diva and Repro have no external input, but i understand that the implementation may be technically much more complicated as one would expect...


----------



## evilantal

JT3_Jon said:


> How does it compare to your Sub37? I'm looking for a good lead synth for progressive rock (think Genesis or Yes or have a quick listen to the demos in my sig for an idea of the sound I'm going for) and was thinking of picking up a used Moog little Phatty (would be my first analog synth). I know the moog sound is its own thing, but how would you compare the Repro-1 in terms of lead synth ability in dense prog mixes?



Excuse the offtopic from a fellow progrocker. Tony Banks used an ARP ProSoloist a lot.
There's a rather nice free emulation of that one... (32bit Windows only, though).

I use Diva or Zebra for cutting through mixes like Hans says.....and now this one as well 

http://www.vst4free.com/free_vst.php?plugin=Pro-SoloVst&id=1491


----------



## synthpunk

Mark Kelly of Marillion used to do some of the best Prog solo's without being too pretentious IMHO. He used a Minimoog and also had a Pro One.







If you happen to own Reaktor 5 btw I like this little known Mini style ensemble. Actually prefer it to Monark. It has allot of personality.
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/7777/

Btw, if you go to the REpro1 KVR thread Urs has mentioned some of the analog Mono's he will model next now that allot of the lef work is done with REPRo1...

"Well, all other monosynths I'd like my devs to tackle are considerably easier to model than the Pro-One. The Cat is probably the next difficult one, with the Prodigy and the Wasp at the bottom of the scale and the OB-1 and the Korg 700 series somewhere in the middle. Those are the ones on my radar and of which I have at least one specimen. I'd expect each to be done in less than half a year. Oh yes, the Polivoks is yet another candidate, but it's utterly difficult."

My dream one day would be to have a dedicated universal hardware programmer for all these great virtual synths.



Rctec said:


> Prog Rock?!? Has to be a Mini Moog! Or and ARP. So it's really "Diva" for the purist! But what Urs has done here is move the science of authentically recreating one of the most fun and characterful synth along. The modulation range on a Pro-1 was insane, and he managed to capture the beast! And, as with all of Urs' synth, it'll cut through the mix with real vibrancy...
> -Hz-


----------



## TGV

synthpunk said:


> Please report bugs here.
> http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=472608


I did. Turns out Logic doesn't purge plugins when you close the project, but only when you open a new one. Quite odd.


----------



## synthpunk

I seen that, even Urs found that interesting. 



TGV said:


> I did. Turns out Logic doesn't purge plugins when you close the project, but only when you open a new one. Quite odd.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Hey boys and girls, here's a little something old-school style that I put together recently. Digging the sound on this instrument! All sounds are from REPRO:


----------



## Ashermusic

Really nice, Ned.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Thanks buddy.


----------



## SymphonicSamples

Thanks for the share Ned, really enjoyed your track, very cool !!! Looking forward to the final release of this beast.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Here's another demo, for those of you on the fence. All sounds are from the new presets for the final version:


----------



## synthnut1

Ned,
Thanks for the demo's ..They really show how well REPRO-1 cut's thru in a mix ....Every part comes thru with great clarity , yet with a fat analog tone ...Very PUNCHY !!.....Nice !!


----------



## synthpunk

Ned that is just terrific


----------



## ComposerWannabe

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Here's another demo, for those of you on the fence. All sounds are from the new presets for the final version:





Although the ability to create something like this is above me I have to say how much I'm impressed by this! Good work Mr. B!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Thank you for the kind words, friends! The excellent presets are very inspiring, as usual with U-He.


----------



## Howie

Great stuff, Ned! 
(Being so old-school I'm almost dead, I especially liked the magical ending of REPROgrammed, the bit without drums).


----------



## synthpunk

Repro-1 is now officially available although I'm not particularly sure of the cat


----------



## gsilbers

so the sound of it is very very good. sadly since its based on a retro synth, it doesn't have those cool Zebra2 envelopes that make it so awesome for film scoring .still, it does have a ton of functionalities im loving.


----------



## pixel

Wow. This synth is awesome. I didn't tried beta but official release. I've created 80s Synthpop track in really short time during exploration of this lovely vsti which goes to audiojungle  
Sound is so good that there's no need to tweak it during mixing stage except basic mix


----------



## synthpunk

Just for Jay's hat 

U-he RePro-5 preview


----------



## Ashermusic

synthpunk said:


> Just for Jay's hat
> 
> U-he RePro-5 preview




Gimme!


----------



## SymphonicSamples

Yeah baby, now we're talking. I'd been doing it dirty with a group I built in Bidule with 6 instances of Repro loaded splitting the voices up for 6 notes polyphonic  Looking forward to this one.


----------



## synthpunk

Very creative Matt, like a discrete Oberheim 4 voice. 



SymphonicSamples said:


> Yeah baby, now we're talking. I'd been doing it dirty with a group I built in Bidule with 6 instances of Repro loaded splitting the voices up for 6 notes polyphonic  Looking forward to this one.


----------



## SymphonicSamples

I'll certainly save some cpu load using this upgrade. Has there been any mention of an upgrade cost ?


----------



## synthpunk

I think I heard Urs say $39USD? for RePro-1 owners. Perhaps @EvilDragon might know more.

With its Pro-one heritedge I'm hoping it sounds more like a rev2 Prophet 5 than a rev3.



SymphonicSamples said:


> I'll certainly save some cpu load using this upgrade. Has there been any mention of an upgrade cost ?


----------



## kgdrum

SymphonicSamples said:


> I'll certainly save some cpu load using this upgrade. Has there been any mention of an upgrade cost ?




Urs has hinted that Repro 1 owners will be *very happy* with the cost of the upgrade,so I suspect the cost it will be quite reasonable,Repro 5 *will not* be sold separately it will be marketed as a Repro 1 & Repro 5 bundle only.
U-he is an amazing company, they have great products,always with a very friendly and imo transparent attitude towards clients.
For me Urs and company always seem to set the bar, they want their customers to enjoy the products they offer, breeding customer loyalty like few developers know how to do.
I wish more developers followed their lead.


----------



## Selfinflicted

I just did this:


----------



## Synthmorph

Test: a factory preset playing a morphing Synthmorph MIDI sequence on the Repro 5 beta, moving a dozen of parameters slowly.

Would you like to see some more presets and sequences for it?


----------



## Wes Antczak

The serial number for Repro 1 also unlocks Repro 5 and there is one common installer for both of them. So yes, the upgrade price does make me *very happy* indeed. Having owned both a Prophet and a Pro One many years ago I am very happy with what Urs and his team have created here. These are quickly becoming my favorite U-He synths and they certainly bring something new to the table even if you already have the Zebras, Diva and Hive. I would recommend at the least checking it out before the end of the year before the price goes up after the holidays. 




kgdrum said:


> Urs has hinted that Repro 1 owners will be *very happy* with the cost of the upgrade,so I suspect the cost it will be quite reasonable,Repro 5 *will not* be sold separately it will be marketed as a Repro 1 & Repro 5 bundle only.
> U-he is an amazing company, they have great products,always with a very friendly and imo transparent attitude towards clients.
> For me Urs and company always seem to set the bar, they want their customers to enjoy the products they offer, breeding customer loyalty like few developers know how to do.
> I wish more developers followed their lead.


----------



## synthpunk

My favorites *edit Hive and Diva Favorite U-he Synth...

Saturday: RePro-1/RePro-5
Sunday:Diva
Monday: Podolski/Tyrell N6
Tuesday: Hive
Wednesday: Zebra 2/HZ
Thursday: Ace
Friday: Bazille/Beatzille


----------



## Living Fossil

synthpunk said:


> Favorite U-he Synth..
> Saturday: RePro-1
> Sunday: RePro-5
> Monday: Podolski
> Tuesday: Tyrell N6
> Wednesday: Zebra 2/HZ
> Thursday: Ace
> Friday: Bazille/Beatzille



You know that Divas don't like it to be ignored?


----------



## synthpunk

Like my wife, Diva everyday lol



Living Fossil said:


> You know that Divas don't like it to be ignored?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

I will just leave this here


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I will just leave this here



Watched this vid before. Lovely stuff U-he.


----------



## Synthmorph

Playing a short Synthmorph sequence for the upcoming U-He Repro soundset. Coming soon...


----------

